# Dewalt Orbital



## John1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Been using my 5" orbital sander hooked to a vac and works great. Doesn't anyone else use this?

Thanks
John1


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

thought of it but it would be to to time consuming and the cost of a good orbit sander you may as well invest in the proper sander a porter cable . orbit sanders will not hold up and will burn out fast and also not enough sanding surface ...might just as well use a sanding sponge it would be just as fast ..


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

We use portacable sanding machines they work great we're sanding about 600 shts per day with two guys running them. they are definately the way to go:thumbup:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

yeah john, probably not the most time effective use of your time.


----------



## ryanh (Dec 4, 2009)

Do you guys find those porter cable sanders heavy at all after using it for a few hours ??


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

ryanh said:


> Do you guys find those porter cable sanders heavy at all after using it for a few hours ??


Let's just say I am happy to set it down after 7 or 8 hours 

Walls are easy.

8' ceilings not too bad.

9' ceilings are so-so, have to alternate between walls and ceilings more to break it up.

10' ceilings are killer (from the floor)

Anything over that and I'm on scaffolding.


----------



## ryanh (Dec 4, 2009)

First time i picked one up I was like this is pretty light, 10 minutes later i could feel the burn in my biceps hah. Still alot faster than pole sanding so what can you do :thumbup:


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

wnybassman said:


> Let's just say I am happy to set it down after 7 or 8 hours
> 
> Walls are easy.
> 
> ...


What's a scaffold?
try stilts.....


----------



## phoney2 (Jan 20, 2010)

i love the pc power sandder for the time it saves and i think its much easyer on the body now if thay would come up with some thing like that for corners


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Mmmmkay, I am one of few guys in my area who owns a pc. I use it mainly to remove old stomp texture, sometimes between coats. Thus far, I havent felt frisky enough to try it on final coat, because when I sand between coats (on a glaze- resurface) and such, it seems to polish the mud and leave swirl marks. what do you guys do for final sand to avoid this? I LOVE it when I am resurfacing walls, and I've been doing ALOT of that lately I keep my fingers crossed for a new house! any day now! But anyway, it pulls the dust out of the potholes really nicely and homeowners really appreciate it. So anyway-- Final sanding? I really want to try but I'm a bit gunshy with it. And is it really that much faster than a stick?


----------



## ryanh (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't use it for final sand. It definally leaves light swirls(atleast mine does). Your probally still going to have to go over it again with a pole sander and some 150..


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

That was my thought. I want to try it, I will try to bring myself to try it, but GUARANTEED I will be going back over the joints with my super sander! I don't really even know if I want my fields that rough!?!? I just recently switched "partners" from a guy who always talked about how good he was. You know the guy. Well, the pc would have come in REAL handy for his screws! 17 years in drywall and his walls were laden with molehills! Wow. He felt superior to me because I only have 16. Whatev. C-YA! I teamed up with a dude that actually subbed work from him, who does EXCELLENT work, and he's only been at it for 10 years! Now, if only we could find gc's that were willing to PAY for QUALITY!


----------

